# 922 resets every morning



## nhguy

Hi,
My 922 resets itself everymorning. I turn on the Tv and get a msg that the STB is setting up and then it's fine for the day, or I get nothing and have to umplug from the wall. This is a replacement and has the same problem as the first one ( which was only two weeks old). The current reciever worked fine for a few days, but now has developed the same symptoms. It is connected to a Revue, that thinks its a 722. Any thoughts/insight would be appreciated


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm not sure what you mean by "resets"...

All of the Dish receivers perform a nightly update, which consists of many things including an EPG data refresh.

You can change the time when this occurs... but unless you sit in front of your receiver and cancel it, then even if you leave your receiver on it will eventually reboot and perform the nightly update.


----------



## nhguy

What I mean is when enter I the room, the reciever "tv1" light is lit and the front panel light are lit. It is unresponsive to the on/off button on the remote. when i turn the TV on, on most occasions, I see the Dish Globe logo and the msg "Dish is starting up". infrequently, I will turn the TV on, w/ the reciever in the condition described above, and get a blank screen. Then I need to unplug, and plug back in. After that the TV is fine for the rest of the day, until the next morning. Time in the morning can vary from 5:30 AM to 8:00 AM, but all else is the same.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

What time is your nightly update scheduled to occur?

The timing of your error makes it sound (to me) like the receiver is crashing on the nightly reboot... where the reboot itself would be normal, but shouldn't lockup every night.

Do you have any other troubles watching TV?

If it is crashing every night, I would expect other things to be happening during the day too.


----------



## nhguy

My updates are scheduled for 3 AM. After I get past the initial problem, which happened again this morning, everything is fine ( so far), until the next morning.


----------



## bgullicksen

My 922 has been doing the same thing, except usually at night. I received a replacement a week ago and it does the same thing. Typically I start to see guide and menu performance begin to slow down. Then whether recording, playing back a recording or watching live tv, my video will freeze, audio will continue for a few seconds and then the box becomes 100% unresponsive. Nothing on the remote or front panel work.

Letting the box sit for 2 - 3 minutes this way and then it will do a reset (just like pressing the red reset button) and then everything will be fine for 22 - 24 hours and the process happens again. This has been happening to me usually between 8:00PM - 10:00PM. If I preemptively press the red reset button my self at 7:00PM them the box does not freeze up and I get my nightly recordings, etc. My box does it's update at 3:00AM as well.

I called Dish support and they were baffled and sent a tech to my house yesterday. He replaced some of the connectors on the cable feeding my 922 but that didn't help. The unit still reset itself. Dish doesn't seem to have a clue what is going on.

I never had this problem before about 3 weeks ago, unless it was happening during the day when no one is using the box. I don't know if it was introduced with the latest software update S111 on 12/27. I'm now waiting for a second replacement box but I'm not very confident that will solve the problem either.

-Bill


----------



## nhguy

As I mentioned in my first post, I am on my second box now, so I agree w/ you that a box replacement is suspect. Right now, as long it's first thing in the morning, and doesn't cause any trouble during the rest of the day, I'm tempted to live w/ it.


----------



## bgullicksen

I got the second replacement and it is rebooting too. I'm waiting to hear back from a supervisor/installer. He believes the problem is with the latest software update, but want to check a few more things.

I believe it is close to a 24 hour cycle before it reboots. Mine was always interrupting recordings as we record mostly during primetime so I just reboot the box myself every night when I get home to prevent losing recordings. Hopefully the next software update will fix it. Good luck with yours!

-Bill


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Next questions off the top of my head would be...

Is the receiver in a well-ventilated area? Overheating could lead to reboots.

Also check your power and SAT connections. Poor power (brownouts or surges) can lead to reboots... also loss of signal (intermittent) can cause reboots sometimes as well. I have seen, for example, times during heavy storms where loss of signal causes a reboot. Then again, it could have been an electrical surge during the storm too... hard to tell in those cases.


----------



## nhguy

the box is not in an enclosed space and has nothing blocking airflow. The installer checked all the connections when he replaced the first 922. The box needs to be reset every morning, regardless of weather, there may snow or ice accumulation on the dish, but I'd rather press the red button, then go up on the roof to check it out.


----------



## rice0209

I had the same problem 3 weeks ago too. Called Dish, they didn't know what to do. We did some tests and resets. They sent me a new box. It does the exact same thing.

I have changed my update time a couple times with no effect. Once it does the 3 am update, it goes into hibernation.

This past week i noticed when i turn it on and get the blank screen, i can access the guide and dvr menu, but when i select a channel or recording, i do not get playback (no audio or video). 

One time, it came back to life after sitting there for 20 or so minutes.

Sometimes, it will sit there, and then spontaneously reboot.

As others have said, after a reboot, it works fine, but then i wake up the next morning and its stuck again. I have even let it sit all day and it is still struggling.

I am guess some kind of corrupt software update? This is the second unit i have had in a month that have had this problem, and both units functioned perfectly after reboot. The tech told me to unplug to reset and not use the front red button. Tried it both ways, same problems.


----------



## rice0209

Stewart Vernon said:


> Next questions off the top of my head would be...
> 
> Is the receiver in a well-ventilated area? Overheating could lead to reboots.
> 
> Also check your power and SAT connections. Poor power (brownouts or surges) can lead to reboots... also loss of signal (intermittent) can cause reboots sometimes as well. I have seen, for example, times during heavy storms where loss of signal causes a reboot. Then again, it could have been an electrical surge during the storm too... hard to tell in those cases.


Mine is well ventilated and also hooked to a UPS system. No storms recently, reception has been strong.

This literally seems like an out of the blue situation which makes me think that maybe a certain software update is affecting certain units. Who knows though. Dish usually figures these things out over time. Sucks for the time being. Resetting your box daily cannot be good on it.

I do remember one time i started "checking the switch" and after doing that twice, things started to come back online. Its almost like the video/audio goes into hibernation while the rest of the 822 is operating.


----------



## [email protected] Network

It definitely sounds like a software issue rather than hardware due to the replacements. If the people having the issue could get me the software version from their 922 I will let our operations team know of the issue.


----------



## nhguy

My software, per the reciever info screen, is S111 XACB. Just so you know, somebody else on the dishsupport.com forum is experiencing the same problem. I do have a Revue hooked up also, but that should not make a difference.


----------



## olguy

I experienced my first auto reboot last Sunday evening. It happened while recording Masterpiece Theater off PBS via satellite. My software is S111 and I too have a Revue connected. The Daily Schedule history shows Stopped: By STB reboot, Timer started 7:59pm, recording started 7:59pm, Time of reboot 9:13pm.

I'm just glad that was the only timer, I caught it in the act and the program repeated later that night.

My 922 is in a cabinet with open front and exhaust fan behind it. The temps showing are low 111, avg 123 and max 132. The max by the way is what it was within less than an hour after I first plugged in this refurb.


----------



## chuckiemess

I just had the installer back. He put me on my 3rd 922. I started with 111 and was at 113 before he replaced it. The first receiver would be a vegetable every morning. The remotes would not work unless unlinked and re-linked. The second receiver had the same issue until the software was updated to 113. Now the issue is that the 922 needs to be reset 1-3 times per day. Sometimes the first reboot does not work and needs to be done again.

1 month or so on dish, and so far had more problems than 3 years on directv ....


----------



## nhguy

Sorry to hear that, So far, mine still needs it's red button pushed once in the morning, then behaves itself for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ted M

I just started with DISH four days ago, after being with DTV for 15 years.

My 922 needs to be reset every morning also. The latest software was downloaded by the installer.

What a pain. I suppose any Timers set to record won't work either. Useless if we go away.

I also have a 722, and it works fine.

Ted


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I do have some problems from time to time with my 922... but honestly haven't had the reset-every-day problem that some are having.

I have had times that I needed to reset the receiver... so I know it happens. I wonder if there are environmental issues in play that are worse for some than for others?


----------



## scorpion43

why can't dish fix it once and forever?


----------



## Cdog1981

It's not dish it has to do with the power it's getting I had the same problem for a couple of weeks and changed everything but I work for a electric company and I got to thinking and so I finally plugged the 922 into another separate outlet had haven't had the problem since


----------



## rice0209

Hi, i have been having this problem for a long time myself (sometime in late janurary or early february). I have already had one replacement and it did the exact same thing. I have called dish 5 or 6 times. After the first replacement, they refused to replace it again, and that was a couple months ago. I called today ready to demand a replacement or i would cancel dish completely as i should not have to pay for equipment that does not work, regardless of their internal issues.

That is when we finally got somewhere this time. I told him about how every morning it needs reset, and that now, it was randomly resetting itself, even during the day when i was watching it. FINALLY, he found the issue in their database. It was under something like "receiver freezes after nightly update when hooked to logitech revue."

Apparently, they have a software issue between the 922 and the revue that causes freeze ups. That makes sense why it happened after i got my replacement, even since they have had software updates since.

I have unplugged my revue and will see what happens tonight after the update. Sadly, my receiver has reset twice while watching a VOD AFTER i unplugged from the revue. I am worried now that i might have errors in my software because of all the random resets over the past 3 months (at least once a day, sometimes 2 or 3).

Lately, my receiver won't even come out of the update without resetting multiple times on its own. I have turned the tv on a couple times and watched it cycle, over and over, and I know that can't be good on the unit.

I am hoping that at least, the nightly freeze will be done after tonight. Might still have software damage that causes resets during the day, but just getting out of the nightly update error free would be a success and keep my wife off my back.

Also, i did find a trick to resetting the unit without unplugging or hitting the red reset.

If your situation is like mine, your guide and dvr buttons should still work. I can navigate my guide, but can't select a program. What you can do though, is go into your dvr, pick any recorded show and start it over. It will then take you to a black screen but the header will be working. At that point, you can channel up or down a couple times and the header will reflect the channel change. After a couple channel changes, hit your power button. On mine, this works. The yellow light comes on (Green and blue lights were already on) and picture should follow shortly with audio (might need to change channel one more time) and then it works just like normal until the next night when it freezes.

This has to be better on the unit then constantly resetting it. Maybe i am wrong. It does take a lot less time then waiting for the unit to completely cycle, check the dish signal, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## rice0209

oh yeah, by the way, he said they have no ETA on the software fix for this problem. I will let everyone know if unplugging the revue stops the nightly freezes.


----------



## rice0209

Update:

First morning since I unplugged my Logitech Revue completely from my 922/TV and NO FREEZING and NO RESETS so far.

The 922 was ready to go, in the stand by mode and turned on without a problem. No missing audio/video, no startup screen cycling, and nothing frozen. 

Sure it sucks that my $180 Revue is now sitting worthless in my entertainment stand, but its better than making my $200ish receiver almost worthless as well. Dish better get this fixed soon. Its been 3.5 months since this problem appeared. For such a large cross promotion between google tv, logitech, and Dish, you would think they would be a little more driven to make their most technologically advanced receiver work with google TV.


----------



## olguy

Not exactly worthless. You can plug directly in to your TV or AVR.


----------



## rice0209

lol, you are right, not completely worthless. Now i can switch inputs every time i want to use my google tv AND not have it integrated with my dvr. 

I like the revue overall, but mostly as an entertainment piece for groups of people. Its great for sharing you tube videos or watching VOD through amazon and netflix, but its not that good for browsing the internet. The keyboard is better than most, but its still more difficult to navigate website without switching over to a stand alone mouse, which again takes away from the convenience of this device.

The beauty and convenience of having google tv on stand by was great and is gone until Dish figures this out.


----------



## rice0209

5th day since I unplugged the revue completely and I have had 5 days without issue with the 922. For now, its cured I believe. The wife is much happier that she doesn't have to fuss with the unit every morning just to watch tv as she rushes around getting our daughter ready.


----------



## akble

At Team Summit - the Dish Dealer meetings - they specifically told us the 922 and Google Revue were NOT compatible and the to use the 722 in installs with Google


----------



## billyfury

This has been happening to my 922 for months. the unit has been replaced 3x. Each time it happens at the same time even with the new unit. Techs have been here 3x. I have called dish perhaps 20 times on this. Unit is plugged directly into the wall. It is in open air not a cabinet. I do NOT have a logitec revue. The update happens every night at 3 am. The unit freezes, is unresponsive to the remote, and eventually reboots itself every night at 6:05 pm. Every night at 6:05. The process takes about 5 minutes. During daylight saving time happens 7:05pm. I have given up.


----------



## garygaryj

Your story is intriguing and upsetting, and I'm sorry for your problems with your 922.

While the aspects about resetting at 6:05 PM / 7:05 PM every night would seem to indicate something about that unit -- I'm noting that it happens approx. 15 hours after the overnight Update -- still, I have some questions or really suggestions, if you haven't tried these things. They may not improve your situation, but may help eliminate some possible causes, and certainly would yield more information about the symptoms.

- Have you tried to unplug from AC and from satellite where you normally have it, and temporarily plug it into AC power from another power segment of the home, and left it there for a day, to see if the power cycling happens at the same evening hour? And another idea (although I wouldn't recommend a regular use of this... just temporary) tried to connect the power through a heavy-duty AC 3-prong extension cord to another home power segment, while still having the satellite connection to the 922.

- Have you tried to change the time of the Update? (Settings > 2 icons down > 1 icon to the right > and change it to a different time? Maybe set it 2 hours later at 5 AM, and see if the reset happens at 6:05 PM, or at 8:05 PM? And then maybe set it to exactly the normal reset time of 6:05 PM, and see if you only get one reset per day at that time?

- Have you tried to check your coax connections all the way back to the Dish, and checked that there are good solid connections, and not much splicing other than a grounding pass-through?

- Have you tried to look at the Settings > Down 4 icons > Diagnostics > View Counters, and checked the high and low temperature settings as well as the average temperature? You have to page down to near the bottom of the list to see that. From what I can tell, an average temp between 110 - 120 F when it is open air would be a normal temp.

Well, you may have have done some of this - but if not, it would be interesting to see what results you got from these tests. And it would give you some additional information to give Dish when you replace again, although normally, the odds are very much against getting a number of bad 922's in a row.

I'm not a pro - just a fellow traveler.

PS: Just thought to add that if there is a Power Quality issue coming from the power company source - depending on where you get your power, you may be able to put in a trouble ticket with them, and ask if they can come out and do a power quality test in your home - esp. at the location where you have your 922 plugged-in, and describe to them the situation of having 3 units in a row that are malfunctioning, and it is against the odds, and points to perhaps some other issue. They might be nice and come out with a fancy power meter to test it. Could eliminate a potential source of the problem, even if they find nothing unusual. It would especially be awesome to see if they would test it at 6:05 PM, when you get your non-programmed reset.


----------



## 356B

Does anyone know how many 922 are currently in use. With all these reports of oddities and failures it would be interesting to put a percentage to the units in homes.


----------



## BobaBird

Less than 1% of the number of 722/722k receivers.


----------



## garygaryj

Just wondering - what is the source for such data. (Don't take this as a criticism at all. Just wanting to dig into how we might know some statistics like this.)


----------



## 356B

garygaryj said:


> Just wondering - what is the source for such data. (Don't take this as a criticism at all. Just wanting to dig into how we might know some statistics like this.)


+1


----------



## BobaBird

It was from a CES conversation when I asked about moving Hopper features to the 922 and the delayed software update. The answer involved allocation of resources to the next big thing (my words) and the boxes used by the most subscribers, with a couple ballpark figures mentioned. I can't verify them, and Dish doesn't reveal such numbers even for broad categories like SD vs HD, so I'm leaving it at that. The numbers were more lopsided than I expected, but given the 922's newness, lack of promotion, and upgrade fee combined with higher monthly fees, they seem possible.


----------



## Jhon69

356B said:


> Does anyone know how many 922 are currently in use. With all these reports of oddities and failures it would be interesting to put a percentage to the units in homes.


Add one more 922 in use,and I like it!

Actually the proper name would be VIP922/wMT2.


----------

